# Reading too much Psychology is making me judge people.



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

There's this weird yet fascinating cognition and sensitivity radar I have. I can feel people's pathologies, inhibitions, needs, personality types, personality quirks, their motivations, their "shadow," their neurosis, their unconscious aspects, their character development, their existential value line of development, their moral development, how truthful they are, how authentic they are, their sensitivity on various issues such as racism, political views, etc, their own suffering, their intelligences especially cognitive, interpersonal, and intrapersonal. 

I also can feel my own development and it also has flaws, quirks, problems, concerns in it too. I'm so aware of it that I have the capacity to change it and heal it very readily than for it to continuously bother me. 

It is also good because it a potential healing peer support career I can make note of one's own development and be readily to heal those aspects in a person. 

This radar and cognition is ingrained in me, doing it's thing almost every single day with people. No wonder why PhD clinical psychologists think they know everything. 

I don't know anymore. It's just something I have that a lot of people don't have which somewhat alienates me with people in general. I can't get rid of it because it really is ingrained. I don't force myself to judge people, my cognition does it itself. I don't want to do it, but it just does. Forget it, I don't know anymore. 

:stu


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

LOL and unless you know someone that is into psych then most people don't want to hear about it. I would love for someone to give me a truthful evaluation using the stuff you mentioned but so very few people are honest and/or cruel enough to do so. It's so hard to get people honest opinion.

It' also can be amazing the number of people that would surprise you if get to know them better. Although some people you can judge a lot more easily


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

It's the opposite with me. The more psychology I learn, the more it's helping me _not_ to judge people. I can now understand more why they act like they do, and the problems they may have. This is good because judging people harshly has been a big problem for me all my life.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

katelyn said:


> It's the opposite with me. The more psychology I learn, the more it's helping me _not_ to judge people. I can now understand more why they act like they do, and the problems they may have. This is good because judging people harshly has been a big problem for me all my life.


Same here. It's made me more empathetic.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Maslow said:


> katelyn said:
> 
> 
> > It's the opposite with me. The more psychology I learn, the more it's helping me _not_ to judge people. I can now understand more why they act like they do, and the problems they may have. This is good because judging people harshly has been a big problem for me all my life.
> ...


Ditto


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

:agree 

I'm much more open and non-judgemental from stydying psyc, I think it's helped me realise there are so many people with so many problems that most of the time there's just no room for judgement ...


----------

